# Gaming PC 55k Budget



## cooldude94 (Jun 15, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Games like GTA V, FIFA, NFS , Battlefield 4,COD,etc movie watching and web browsing.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:55k the budget is strict 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes a full hd one

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:need everything

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:within 1 month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:will be done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:delhi will buy from nehru place or online whichever is cheaper

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
I have selected the following rig after research on the forum

intel i5-4440 -12500
Gigabyte B85M-d3h-5500
consair vengeance 4gb ddr3 1600mhz-2800
wd blue 1tb-3800
saphire r9 270x 2gb -14000
antec vp550p-3500
asus 24b5st dvd rw -1000
dell s2240l led ips 21.5''-8500
Cooler Master Elite 311 CPU Cabinet-2600
logitech mk200-800

total-55,000 rupees

I have a few questions

Q1 Is this rig good enough or it needs some changes?

Q2 Do i need antec vp550p or will antec vp450p do the job?

Q3 Is Cooler Master Elite 311 CPU Cabinet good enough or if better options available in this range please recommend

Q4 Do i need a ups? If so recommed a good option in budget


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2014-q2.html

check the 60k config, prices have come down and getting it locally would fit it in your budget. You can get Antec VP550P instead of Seasonic S12II 520W, if you want to cut down the cost a little.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

the chosen components are good. instead of cooler master elite 311, consider deepcool tesseract available at same price.

- - - Updated - - -

for ups, apc 1100va ups.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 15, 2014)

Are there any advantages of deepcool tesseract over CM elite 311?
As i find CM elite 311 much better looking

Again is antec vp450p enough for this configuration or is vp550p required?

Unfortunately i can't afford apc 1100va ups as it costs almost 5700/-
will apc 600va be enough for backup for max 5 minutes after which the computer will definitely be switched off?
If not please recommend another ups under 3000/-


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

support for more number of fans. support for larger cpu cooler and graphic card. also it has 1 usb 3.0 port.
i recommend vp550p. there you have more room for additional peripherals. i dont think 600va will be enough under load. atleast get 800va selling for around 4k or a little cheaper. choose apc or cyber power(it is less costlier but is not bad too).


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 15, 2014)

Is Elite 311 plus available in india it has usb 3 port
Cooler Master: Elite 311 Plus

And which 270x to buy?
Products in GRAPHICS CARD

How is a 4 gb ddr5 270x so cheap?

- - - Updated - - -

How about CM Force 500?
And Does this cabinet has only 3 usb ports or are there 3 usb ports on front?
Even my laptop has 4 usb ports

If only 3 can more usb ports be added later as 2 ports will be occupied by keyboard and mouse


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

270x is not really powerful enough to utilize the 4gb vram available. get asus dc2 as it offers 3 years warranty.
for the cabinet, stick with tesseract. to install k/b and mouse you have usb ports on your motherboard at the rear side. use the front usb port to connect peripheral devices like pendrive etc.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you and can you please give exact model no. and cost of cyberpower ups as i am not able to find it.
and what about microtek MICROTEK UPS 800VA (mdp800+ - mdp800+ - - 4,175.00) will this suffice?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

stick with apc /cyberpower. preferably apc .look for apc 800va.ask locally . shopping online will cause large shipping charges as these are very heavy. i dont know the quality of the output of the microtek ups. it might create problems with active pfc psu like antec vp550p.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> Thank you and can you please give exact model no. and cost of cyberpower ups as i am not able to find it.
> and what about microtek MICROTEK UPS 800VA (mdp800+ - mdp800+ - - 4,175.00) will this suffice?



CyberPower BU1000 UPS @ 4.4k


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 15, 2014)

I think people shlould start suggesting ssds atleast for the operating system.. the kind of performance improvement they offer is definitely worth it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I think people shlould start suggesting ssds atleast for the operating system.. the kind of performance improvement they offer is definitely worth it.



ssd does not give fps boost in games and is not recommended by compromising core components like cpu,gpu etc.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 15, 2014)

ok thank you for your advice this is my final rig-

intel i5-4440 -12500
Gigabyte B85M-d3h-5500
consair vengeance 4gb ddr3 1600mhz-2800
wd blue 1tb-3800
asus  R9 270X DC 2 TOP 2GB DDR5 -15000
antec vp550p-3500
asus 24b5st dvd rw -1000
dell s2240l led ips 21.5''-8500
deepcool tesseract-2600
logitech mk200-800
CyberPower BU1000 UPS - 4400

total cost - 60,400/-

the cost has overshooted and i hope i can find some parts cheaper
which shop should i visit in nehru place?

- - - Updated - - -

i will add ssd after six months just do not have the budget just now


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

consider aoc i2269vwm or aoc i2369vm for monitors. better than dell s2240l. you might get 22" one for 9.5k. else everything is fine.
no idea on shops though.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> consider aoc i2269vwm or aoc i2369vm for monitors. better than dell s2240l. you might get 22" one for 9.5k. else everything is fine.
> no idea on shops though.



OP's budget is already shooting up by 5k and you are suggesting 11k monitor 
@OP locally that rig should cost around  ~57k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> OP's budget is already shooting up by 5k and you are suggesting 11k monitor
> @OP locally that rig should cost around  ~57k



 2kool2btrue bought the 22" one for rs 9.5k from C2C


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 2kool2btrue bought the 22" one for rs 9.5k at C2C



C2C ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> C2C ?



cost2cost.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 16, 2014)

Is cost to cost reliable? and is it worth spending extra 1000 on aoc i2269vwm?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> Is cost to cost reliable? and is it worth spending extra 1000 on aoc i2269vwm?



yes for AOC I2269VWM, don't know about C2C, ask rijinpk1


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ask [MENTION=232182]2kool2btrue[/MENTION] . He bought the same from there.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> Thank you and can you please give exact model no. and cost of cyberpower ups as i am not able to find it.
> and what about microtek MICROTEK UPS 800VA (mdp800+ - mdp800+ - - 4,175.00) will this suffice?



using it for 1.5 year no problems till now except that it doesn't handle load of my GPU and immediately cut offs is it normal???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> using it for 1.5 year no problems till now except that it doesn't handle load of my GPU and immediately cut offs is it normal???



800va ups will supply 480W which is more than enough for your config at load. what plays here i think is the output from the ups which is not in 'good shape' for an active pfc psu to handle.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes. Lately they've been pretty good. VAT paid invoices. No problem with warranties either. I have the AOC i2269VWM and as  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] pointed out, I did get it for Rs. 9545 (after VAT) from there. The unit was brand new, sealed.
Personally, the display on the Dell S2240L looks slightly more vibrant (probably due to the glossy screen?) but the AOC blows it away with the response time and the input ports(1 VGA, 1 DVI, 1 HDMI+MHL, 1 HDMI). They also throw in a couple of HDMO cables and a VGA cable as well. Also the monitor 1 has speakers which sound thin but are still okay to have and are basically as loud as laptop speakers.

If there's anything you need to know more about the monitor, shoot me a PM. 

Oh, and these have no ghosting issues whatsoever. Played FIFA on it. Smooth as silk.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 17, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Yes. Lately they've been pretty good. VAT paid invoices. No problem with warranties either. I have the AOC i2269VWM and as  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] pointed out, I did get it for Rs. 9545 (after VAT) from there. The unit was brand new, sealed.
> Personally, the display on the Dell S2240L looks slightly more vibrant (probably due to the glossy screen?) but the AOC blows it away with the response time and the input ports(1 VGA, 1 DVI, 1 HDMI+MHL, 1 HDMI). They also throw in a couple of HDMO cables and a VGA cable as well. Also the monitor 1 has speakers which sound thin but are still okay to have and are basically as loud as laptop speakers.
> 
> If there's anything you need to know more about the monitor, shoot me a PM.
> ...




Your build is quite similar to mine what do you suggest for ups?
CyberPower BU1000 UPS or apc 800va ?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 17, 2014)

I've bought the APC 800VA. Its total output is 480W. I don't think I'll be using more than 360W at peak. Even if you add a GTX770 grade card later on, the total power drawn will still be close to 400 watts. Plus you have APC's no-nonsense warranty. 
Got it for Rs. 4300.
I haven't tested the backup time but the switching is instantaneous. No problems there. Can let you know more after I receive my Cabinet, SMPS and HDD. 
I have no idea about cyberpower.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 16, 2014)

so i waited a month to increase my budget and now the budget is 75k 

I have decided on-

Intel i5-4460 -11000
Gigabyte B85M-d3h-5500
corsair vengeance 4gb ddr3 1600mhz- 2800
wd blue 1tb-3600
saphire r9 280x 3gb toxic - 23500
Seasonic S12II 520 - 5000
asus 24b5st dvd rw - 1000
AOC i2269Vwm 22''- 9500
cabinet - 6000
logitech mk200 - 800
apc backup-ups BR1100CI-IN 1100va- 5500

Total- 74200

Need advice on the cabinet in 6-6.5k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

get corsair 400r or have a look at Cooler Master 690 III . get a good gaming mouse and keyboard later.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 16, 2014)

@op you should get the 620w seasonic psu IMO.
That toxic card is quite a guzzler.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get corsair 400r or have a look at Cooler Master 690 III . get a good gaming mouse and keyboard later.



I also liked 400r it is awesome for its price but i also wanted a side window, please recommend a good case with side window in 6000-6500 
which is as good as 400r. I did not like the look of cm 690 and it has not got as good reviews as 400r

Please also recommend a good gaming combo, i saw cm devastator combo in 70k build is it good?

- - - Updated - - -



ravi847 said:


> @op you should get the 620w seasonic psu IMO.
> That toxic card is quite a guzzler.



Yes will get 620w as it costs only rs 500-600 more and leaves headroom for future expansion


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 17, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> I also liked 400r it is awesome for its price but i also wanted a side window, please recommend a good case with side window in 6000-6500
> which is as good as 400r. I did not like the look of cm 690 and it has not got as good reviews as 400r
> 
> Please also recommend a good gaming combo, i saw cm devastator combo in 70k build is it good?
> ...



check out NZXT Phantom 410 or phantom 240. best looking gaming cabinets at your budget


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 17, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> check out NZXT Phantom 410 or phantom 240. best looking gaming cabinets at your budget



It is only available at primeabgb  @6060/- Is it inclusive of shipping if not how much will be shipping to delhi?

- - - Updated - - -

Checked shipping is 350/- to delhi only con is i would have to remove hdd cage to fit 280x this leaves me with only 2 3.5/2.5 bays


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 17, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> It is only available at primeabgb  @6060/- Is it inclusive of shipping if not how much will be shipping to delhi?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Checked shipping is 350/- to delhi only con is i would have to remove hdd cage to fit 280x this leaves me with only 2 3.5/2.5 bays



Unless you are loaded with ssd and hdd it shouldn't be a problem. I too have removed my hdd cage partially and it doesnt bother me.
You can check locally at nehru place at mass computers. 011 26411944 ; 26433100 ; 41306686 or 0124 4016711; 4016710. 
He is NZXT reseller in delhi. He must be having it.

- - - Updated - - -

NZXT Phantom 240 is even more cheaper @ 4750


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> I also liked 400r it is awesome for its price but i also wanted a side window, please recommend a good case with side window in 6000-6500
> which is as good as 400r. I did not like the look of cm 690 and it has not got as good reviews as 400r
> 
> Please also recommend a good gaming combo, i saw cm devastator combo in 70k build is it good?


look at nzxt cases and its availability in your local stores. phantom 530/h440 etc are good, but a bit costly online. for the keyboard, get logitech g105 and for the mouse get logitech g500/g500s.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is there a shop or place where i can get my cabinet's side panel cut and get a flexiglass installed ?
It requires use of dremel which i do not have. What kind of shops can do this work?

Because then i think i will go with a corsair 4000r and install a window later.

imgur: the simple image sharer

wanted to do something like this


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> Is there a shop or place where i can get my cabinet's side panel cut and get a flexiglass installed ?
> It requires use of dremel which i do not have. What kind of shops can do this work?
> 
> Because then i think i will go with a corsair 4000r and install a window later.
> ...



Laser Cutting Work shops in Industrial Areas.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 18, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Laser Cutting Work shops in Industrial Areas.



Any idea what they cost ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> Any idea what they cost ?



They call it Job Work. A job work is paid by the number of sheets to be cut or by square meters to be cut.For 400R it would cost around 1.5k for a laser job work.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 21, 2014)

Going to buy this rig tomorrow from nehru place -

Intel i5-4460 -11000
Gigabyte B85M-d3h-5500
corsair vengeance 4gb ddr3 1600mhz- 2800
wd blue 1tb-3600
saphire r9 280x 3gb toxic - 23000
Seasonic S12II 620 - 5500
asus 24b5st dvd rw - 900
AOC i2269Vwm 22''- 9500
corsair carbide 400r - 5500
logitech mk200 - 800
apc backup-ups BR1100CI-IN 1100va- 5500

Total- 73600

Do vendors there accept cheques?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 22, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> Going to buy this rig tomorrow from nehru place -
> 
> Intel i5-4460 -11000
> Gigabyte B85M-d3h-5500
> ...


no they don't pay cash or by card..................


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally Bought the whole rig

Intel i5-4460 -11500
Gigabyte B85M-d3h-5450
Kingston hyperx fury - 2850
wd blue 1tb-3450
saphire r9 280x 3gb vaporx - 24400
Seasonic S12II 620 - 5400
lg dvd rw - 900
AOC i2269Vwm 22''- 9700
cm 690 III - 7100
logitech mk200 - 740
apc backup-ups BR1100CI-IN 1100va- 5490

Total - 76,980

1. The price of 280x everywhere in nehru place was very high vaporx was for 24400 and toxic one was 27000.
2. corsair 400r was not available in 3 shops i asked. Was going to buy obsidian 350d but one with window was not available anywhere so    went with cm 690 III it is also an awesome cabinet
3. kingston hyperx fury was for 2850 and corsair vengeance for 2950 so bought fury


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2014)

congrats and we demand pics


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats and we demand pics



thanks  and how to upload pics ?

- - - Updated - - -

One ques my psu comes with one 6+2 pcie cable and one 6. i have used the two molex conversion wire that came with gpu and used my four four point cables will this be ok and will graphic card get enough power this way ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> thanks  and how to upload pics ?



use any image sharing websites like imgur and post the links here.



> One ques my psu comes with one 6+2 pcie cable and one 6. i have used the two molex conversion wire that came with gpu and used my four four point cables will this be ok and will graphic card get enough power this way ?



you can use the molex converter and it is safe.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> use any image sharing websites like imgur and post the links here.
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the molex converter and it is safe.



Will share images
So i can use one 8 pin pcie and one with molex converter on 2 different wires of psu as it will be the most safe method.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

use the converter that came with your gpu .


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 24, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/VJVV4yz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AmRxyzg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dOijZ4Y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PWRmNGO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/67YxPSa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YZbAt0z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JBCopfZ.jpg

pics


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

nice


----------

